# [SOLVED] Orange light



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a dell system that is about two years old. Last night while I was on a sight on my computer, it went off then came back on with a blue screen that said something about re-starting it with the last safe configuration. I tried, but each time it wouldn't complete. I got on it again this morning and now the screen is just black. I did notice however, that the button on my monitor that is usually green turns orange almost immediately when I turn it on. I am at a loss as to whether something is wrong with the monitor, or the CPU. Can someone help me troubleshoot it?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

Could be the monitor is gone, could be the video card having issues. Unplug the monitor from the wall for about a minute, then plug it back in and see what happens. Is there another computer you can test the monitor on, or another monitor you could hook to the pc?


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

I think I can borrow one from where I work. Its worth a shot.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

We know there is a problem on the pc by the error message you got, but we need to be able to see it to begin with. BTW, when this first happened, was there any storms, power surges, brownouts etc? Any electrical glitches?


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

It was raining, but we didn't really have a storm. I forgot to mention earlier that green lights are flashing on my cd trays as well.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

But you can't see anything on the monitor, right? If that is the case, we need to be able to see what is going on. Did the unplug/plug back up do anything? I have seen monitors appear to be bad but were for some reason locked up. Usually when this happens you are unable to turn the monitor off by the power button.


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

I haven't been able to do the plug - un-plug thing yet because I am at work. You are correct that there is nothing on the monitor - just black screen. I can however, shut it off.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

We will see how things go when you hook up the other monitor. Keep us posted.


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

I will thanks for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Orange light*

have you upgraded anything since getting the computer
see if you gte anything in safe mode
i would suspect the psu


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*



> it went off then came back on with a blue screen


I agree with Dai
A long shot would be resetting the cmos, popping out the battery for 15 mins. after its unplugged.
If you get a screen in safe mode, try system restore.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

allirox804, where do things stand with the above suggestions?


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

When I got home last night, I tried unplugging the monitor and then plugging it back in, and it turns on, but the light turns orange within just a few seconds. Also, on the tower there are green lights flashing next to the two cd trays and a light flashing lower labeled 1 and two more labeled 3 & 4.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

Did you try what dai and speedster123 suggested?


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

Nope, I ended up chatting with Dell for almost an hour. I have to go home tonight and take the thing apart, put it back together and see if it will re-boot. Apparently all of the flashing lights going on with the thing are some sort of warning that something has failed and its just a matter of figuring out what. I will keep you posted


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

So you called Dell for them to troubleshoot something failing, and their response is something failed? Their wisdom astounds me ray: I wouldn't take everything apart, just try dai and speedsters suggestions first.


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

I plan to. I was a little surprised that they couldn't give me more information, but I haven't had the greatest experience with Dell in the past.:sigh: I'll let you know what happens after I do what the others on the forum told me.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*



allirox804 said:


> When I got home last night, I tried unplugging the monitor and then plugging it back in, and it turns on, but the light turns orange within just a few seconds. Also, on the tower there are green lights flashing next to the two cd trays and a light flashing lower labeled 1 and two more labeled 3 & 4.


Hi,

My name is Todd and I'm with Dell's online outreach program. The lights that you are referring to are part of our diagnostic system on the units. What model of system is it? For example, on the Dimension 9150 the 1, 3, 4 error code corresponds to an error preceding video, but there is also a separate code specifically for video. 

You can check the error codes for your system in the user's guides available off our support site, http://support.Dell.com. 

Your first post mentioned a blue screen but do you know what the specific error code was that came up? Normally there are stop codes in the form of 0x000000c and if you have that it would also help.

Another indicator would be the LED light on the power button of the system. Is it blinking or solid? Yellow or Green? Those diagnostic indicators can also be reviewed in the users guides. 

I'm assuming they instructed you to remove any expansion card slots individually to see if one is causing the error? If so, let me know if you've been able to try that and if you were able to locate the problem. I'll stop back to see if you've been able to get this fixed or not.

Thank you,

Todd

Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc.

http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2006/11/19/3648.aspx


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

EEK! Disregard my Dell comment :1angel:


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

Thank you Todd for writing me back. Unfortunately, my husband has been working late every night this week so I haven't been able to do much on my own. He's working only 1/2 day tomorrow, so we plan to really look into whats wrong with the machine. I can then give you all more information.
Until then thank you all so much for you have been very helpful.:1angel:


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

Okay, so here is the story on all of the lights. 
1. Computer monitor - Turn it on, light is green for about 3 seconds then turns solid orange and stays that way. Screen is black

2. Tower - cd tray 1 has green light blinking
cd tray 2 has green light blinking
green light 1 ia flashing
green light 3 is solid green
green light 4 is solid green
power light is solid green
If you get down next to the tower, you can hear a sort of kachinking noise like it is trying to start up.
I am going to go out later this morning and borrow my mother-in-laws monitor, so I can hook it up to see if that corrects the problem.:4-dontkno


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

I forgot to include the information that my computer is a Dimension E510


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Orange light*

if you cdon't have the manual d/load it from dell and check what it says is the cause of grren 1 flashing


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*



allirox804 said:


> Okay, so here is the story on all of the lights.
> 1. Computer monitor - Turn it on, light is green for about 3 seconds then turns solid orange and stays that way. Screen is black
> 
> 2. Tower - cd tray 1 has green light blinking
> ...


Hi,

I'm assuming the noise you're hearing is the fans trying to spin up, or possibly the hard drive. I'm also assuming that you have the monitor turned on when trying to power it up and you never see any of the on screen display information, such as the Dell logo, when you try to power it up?

It sounds like the video on the system as my first, best, guess. But try another monitor and make sure.

If you want, you can email me the service tag of your system to [email protected] and I'll take a look at what video card you have in the system, or whether it's integrated into the motherboard. If you do email me please include my first name (Todd) in the subject line of the message. Or you can send me a PM here at these boards.

Let me know if a different monitor changes anything.

Thank you,

Todd

Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc.

http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2006/11/19/3648.aspx


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Orange light*

Just wanted to give all of you an update about my computer and the orange light problem. A Dell Advocate named Todd sent out a technician to fix my computer because it was still under warranty. The first clinician that came out brought a motherboard, but that didn't fix the problem, so I let Todd know and he had a new motherboard, power supply and video card sent out. That did indeed fix the problem. Both techs were extremely helpful and more than willing to answer any questions my husband or myself had. I have received excellent service from Todd and the two techs. I would also like to thank all of you for your suggestions and advise. I will definitely visit again should I have any problems in the future. Thanks so much.ray:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*

Glad you got it fixed!


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange light*



allirox804 said:


> Just wanted to give all of you an update about my computer and the orange light problem. A Dell Advocate named Todd sent out a technician to fix my computer because it was still under warranty. The first clinician that came out brought a motherboard, but that didn't fix the problem, so I let Todd know and he had a new motherboard, power supply and video card sent out. That did indeed fix the problem. Both techs were extremely helpful and more than willing to answer any questions my husband or myself had. I have received excellent service from Todd and the two techs. I would also like to thank all of you for your suggestions and advise. I will definitely visit again should I have any problems in the future. Thanks so much.ray:


Hi allirox,

Glad to have been of help. I hope that system works well for you for a long, long time.

Thank you,

Todd

Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> and he had a new motherboard, power supply and video card sent out.


so one might suggest that the supply took out other components? or it was it a hit and miss?


----------



## allirox804 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure. The first tech who came out went through the whole computer card by card and even after installing the motherboard and new video card, the same lights were flashing, so it would seem that the power supply did cause the problem, but can't say it for a fact.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

Actually, the second set of components I sent out was with a processor, not a video card. The system had integrated video, so no discrete video card was needed. I decided to send all the different components I thought could be the cause the second time to try to make sure it was fixed for allirox. I didn't want to delay her getting the system repaired any further.

Thank you,

Todd

Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

end result, happy customer. :smile:


----------

